# my newest cheer design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is one I whipped up today


----------



## jennbrown9 (Jan 15, 2011)

Super cute! Great job!


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Unique! Good job.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Cheerful! (pun intended)


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

Love it Eric!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job again Eric!!!


----------



## aw0821 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks great! Will is be printed DTG or will it have stones?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Its all rhinestones


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cute !!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job as always Eric!!


----------

